# [Reparacion] SMPS Fuente Conmutada 12V - 12.5A



## lynspyre (May 4, 2018)

Saludos amigos del foro,

Tenia algo de tiempo sin pasar por aqui. Vuelvo porque tengo un problema con una fuente de alimentacion conmutada (Switch mode power supply).

Esta fuente de alimentacion, antes funcionaba perfectamente, pasé algún tiempo sin usarla, y cuando voy a encenderla nuevamente, nada, el LED indicador de encendido no iluminaba. No tenia a la mano tester con que hacer mediciones hasta ahora que pude comprar uno.

La fuente solo hace los switcheos audibles (tac tac tac tac tac...) cuando la desconecto del tomacorriente, del resto no hace nada. No se ven daños fisicos aparentes. Realice mediciones en todos los diodos y dan valores normales (entre 500mV y 600mV). Medi voltajes en los pines 7 (GND) y 14 (VRef) del IC Controlador (KA7500BD) y estan los 5V que indica el datasheet. Medi entre pin 7 (GND) y pin 12 (VCC) y el IC esta recibiendo 26.82V (dentro del rango que acepta el IC).

Los condensadores se ven en perfecto estado al igual que las resistencias. Aun no tengo un cautin, asi que no puedo desmontar componentes, solo realizar mediciones.

Adjunto fotos de los componentes, fotos de las pistas de la PCB, y mediciones de los diodos (UNI-T UT61E)

Espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias de antemano.


Oculto: IMG_5857














Oculto: IMG_5858












```
D5  = 0.5436 V
D6  = 0.5456 V
D7  = 0.5917 V
D8  = 0.5933 V
D9  = 0.5053 V
D10 = 0.5054 V
D18 = 0.2891 V - 0.2891V (MBRF30100CT - Isolated 30A Schottky Barrier Rectifiers)
```


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Mediste Q1 y Q2 ?



lynspyre dijo:


> Los condensadores se ven en perfecto estado al igual que las resistencias.


 
Los muertos también suelen verse en perfecto estado   , hay que medir !


----------



## lynspyre (May 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste Q1 y Q2


Los medi en circuito, estoy esperando el cautin de reemplazo.


```
Q1
BC = 0.5702V
BE = 0.5812V
CB = O.L.
EB = 0.6071V
CE = O.L
EC = 0.5379V

Q2
BC = 0.5742V
BE = 0.5847V
CB = O.L.
EB = 0.6077V
CE = O.L
EC = 0.5391V
```


----------



## lynspyre (May 17, 2018)

Buenas, actualizo el post.
Ya desmonte los transistores y los medi:



Oculto: Transistores





```
Q1
BC = 0.5792V
BE = 0.5903V
CE = O.L.
CB = O.L
EB = O.L
EC = O.L

Q2
BC = 0.5900V
BE = 0.6002V
CE = O.L.
CB = O.L
EB = O.L
EC = O.L
```




Hay un detalle, cuando mido D9 y D10 en el circuito me dan valores en inversa; pero cuando los mido fuera, la medicion es normal (O.L)

Aqui los condensadores que he logrado medir junto a sus valores marcados.


Oculto: Condensadores





```
C#      Valor Medido    Marcas en el encapsulado
C9  =   46.90uF         Brand: JWCO - 47uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C10 =   4.850uF         Brand: JWCO - 4.7uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C11 =   4.661uF         Brand: JWCO - 4.7uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C13 =   4.797uF         Brand: JWCO - 4.7uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C14 =   1.336nF         2A102J - 100V 1nF Polyester Film Capacitor
C15 =   2.673nF         2J222J - 630V 2,2nF Mylar Film Radial Capacitor
C17 =   1.035uF         Brand: JWCO - 1uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C22 =   941.7uF         Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C23 =   936.5uF         Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C24 =   888.5uF         Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C25 =   961.8uF         Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C26 =   946.4uF         Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
```




Gracias de antemano.,


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

Tenés una fuente chica que alimenta al integrado , anda ?

Googleá el integrado , fijate  con cuantos V se alimenta y por que patas y verificalo.

Quitá Q1 y Q2 y medilos sobre la mesa.


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés una fuente chica que alimenta al integrado , anda ?
> .



Dosme... el transformador pequeño que se ve es el de alimentación de pulsos a los TRs de potencia. Ese tipo de fuente no llevan Stby-PS.
Son como cualquier AT, un pulso inicial arranca los TRs, luego funciona desde la tensión de la parte fría.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2018)

Hola a todos , ese sonido "tak , tak , tak" es caracteristico de autoprotección o sea la fuente parte , sente que hay algun problema serio y desliga en seguida y asi repetindo ese ciclo , dai ese sonido ciclico.
Jo recomendo altamente chequear lo doble diodo rectificador "D18" .
Lo CI controlador PWM (IC1) puede sener canbiado por lo arquiconocido "TL494" ese muy comun en fuentes conmutadas.
Es una buena onda tanbien chequear todos los transistores y diodos (semiconductores).
Una dica de Oro cuando en mantenimiento de fuentes conmutadas es sienpre poner una lampara incandescente de 100W o mas aun y misma tensión de la Red local (110 o 220Vac) en serie con la entrada de Red desa fuente a sener arreglada.
Con ese viejo truco Indio nunca estropiamos cualquer conponente desa fuente en casos de pane grave , lo maximo que se pasa es la lampara ascendiendo a pleno brillo denunciando que hay algun problema serio (grave) y nesecita sener reparado (quitado).
!Suerte en lo mantenimiemto!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Dosme... el transformador pequeño que se ve es el de alimentación de pulsos a los TRs de potencia. Ese tipo de fuente no llevan Stby-PS.
> Son como cualquier AT, un pulso inicial arranca los TRs, luego funciona desde la tensión de la parte fría.


 
Y las AT , si hay problemas ¿ Vuelven a reintentar arrancar ?  Me parece que no


----------



## lynspyre (May 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Googleá el integrado , fijate  con cuantos V se alimenta y por que patas y verificalo.


En el primer post ya coloqué esa info.


lynspyre dijo:


> Medi voltajes en los pines 7 (GND) y 14 (VRef) del IC Controlador (KA7500BD) y estan los 5V que indica el datasheet. Medi entre pin 7 (GND) y pin 12 (VCC) y el IC esta recibiendo 26.82V (dentro del rango que acepta el IC).



Voy a explicar a detalle su comportamiento cuando estaba funcionando y lo que hace actualmente.



Oculto: Funcionamiento de la fuente desde que la compre



La fuente al conectarla al toma corriente iniciaba automáticamente, no tiene ningún interruptor ni nada por el estilo. Un pequeño LED verde se iluminaba alt momento de conectarla al toma corriente. Cuando ya no la iba a seguir usando la forma de apagar a era desconectandola del toma corriente, y al hacerlo hacia el sonido carecteristico de los switcheos.





Oculto: Funcionamiento actual (defectuosa)



Al conectarla al toma corriente el LED verde que indica que está en funcionamiento no enciende. No hay voltaje en la salida. Al desconectarla del toma corriente hace el sonido característico de los switcheos.



Espero esta información aclare un poco más las cosas y sirva para darles una pista de que puede estar fallando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

La fuente se está protegiendo :

Lo mas probable de un cortocircuito o sobreconsumo . . . díodos rectificadores de salida  , transistores y capacitores electrolíticos .
O de sobretensión , no regula bien , se pasa , corta . . .  reinicia.


----------



## lynspyre (May 18, 2018)

Desoldé todos los condensadores de salida, los medí y ninguno presenta corto aparente, los valores de capacitancia los coloqué unos posts más arriba. Sólo me queda desoldar D18 y cambiar todos los demás diodos a ver.

*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos*​


mcrven dijo:


> Dosme... el transformador pequeño que se ve es el de alimentación de pulsos a los TRs de potencia. Ese tipo de fuente no llevan Stby-PS.
> Son como cualquier AT, un pulso inicial arranca los TRs, luego funciona desde la tensión de la parte fría.


Esta fuente no requiere un pulso inicial, no más la conectas a la línea principal/tomacorriente la fuente arranca.


----------



## mcrven (May 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y las AT , si hay problemas ¿ Vuelven a reintentar arrancar ?  Me parece que no



Todo depende del método de protección que trae cada fuente en particular y hay de todo en eso, como en la viña del señor.
También depende del sitio donde se presente la falla y del motivo. No es lo mismo un exceso de corriente que un TR con fugas, ni una soldadura suelta. Cada cual responderá de forma diferente, algunas se protegen, otras tratan de arrancar de nuevo y otras,,, CHAPUN... ya sabes...

Voy a tratar de levantar el diagrama con las imágenes y develado será el misterio...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 18, 2018



lynspyre dijo:


> Esta fuente no requiere un pulso inicial, no más la conectas a la línea principal/tomacorriente la fuente arranca.



No se trata de que se deba activar un pulso o algn interruptor ni cosa parecida. El pulso se pruduce solo al conectar la fuente y está hecho para asegurar que, cuando se ecienda la fuente, siempre sea el mismo TR de potencia el que se active de primero. Se trata del TR del puente H que tiene el Emisor o Drain directamente conectado a masa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

Claro , las AT llevan un capacitor que al enchufarlas le dan un zapatazo a uno de los transistores de conmutación que comienza la oscilación y arrancan. Ante la mas mínima falla se apagan irremediablemente , pero ésta tiene una fuente de 5 V permanente que alimenta al KA7500BD - 494


----------



## mcrven (May 18, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Medi voltajes en los pines 7 (GND) y 14 (VRef) del IC Controlador (KA7500BD) y estan los 5V que indica el datasheet. *Medi entre pin 7 (GND) y pin 12 (VCC) y el IC esta recibiendo 26.82V* (dentro del rango que acepta el IC).



Dosme... El comentario indica que la tensión de alimentación del KA7500 - pin 12 (VCC) - es de 26,82V. Y la verdad es que no logro saber dónde ves una fuente que alimente al IC con 5V. En el post, como dice aquí mismo, menciona los 5V del pin 14 (Vref).

Esos 26,5 V deben ser derivados desde V+ de 330 VDC. veo si levanto el esquema de esa parte solamente.


----------



## lynspyre (May 18, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Dosme... El comentario indica que la tensión de alimentación del KA7500 - pin 12 (VCC) - es de 26,82V. Y la verdad es que no logro saber dónde ves una fuente que alimente al IC con 5V. En el post, como dice aquí mismo, menciona los 5V del pin 14 (Vref).
> 
> Esos 26,5 V deben ser derivados desde V+ de 330 VDC. veo si levanto el esquema de esa parte solamente.



Saludos mcrven, en el datasheet del KA7500 dice que el valor máximo para VCC es de 42V, por eso dije que está dentro de los valores; ahora bien, si el IC debería estar alimentado con 5V, ahí si se pone rara la cosa.

P.D.: Según los datasheet que encontré, los transistores de entrada Q1 y Q2 son BJT no FET. Si necesitas más datos de los componentes, avísame y los mando, yo igual estoy tratando de armar un pseudoesquemático.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2018)

Ah cierto, está alimentada permanentemente con 26 y 5 V es Vref , Ok

Sin duda vienen de los 310Vdc


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Saludos mcrven, en el datasheet del KA7500 dice que el valor máximo para VCC es de 42V, por eso dije que está dentro de los valores; ahora bien, si el IC debería estar alimentado con 5V, ahí si se pone rara la cosa.
> 
> P.D.: Según los datasheet que encontré, los transistores de entrada Q1 y Q2 son BJT no FET. Si necesitas más datos de los componentes, avísame y los mando, yo igual estoy tratando de armar un pseudoesquemático.



Ya tengo parte del esquema adelantado. No es más que una vulgar y silvestre SMPS Half-Brige valores más valores menos.

Te anexo una imagen del lado pistas invertida, corregida, ampliada y en escala de grises. He marcado en rojo unas zonas donde se notan con mucha clarida que, algunas soldaduras tienen aureolas. Esto quiere decir que están agrietadas y/o desconectadas del todo. Armate de unos lentes de aumento, chequea y resolda toda soldadura que no veas homogea y brillante.

Antes de meterte en esto, retira los TR Q3 y Q4, uno a la vez y compruébalos con mucho cuidado y reinstalalos o cambialos según resultados de la prueba. Suelen fallar bastante.

Separa las resistencias de 150 kΩ ( marrón+verde+amarillo) 0,5W cerca de los TR de conmutación (Una de ellas es R8 y va en serie con R40. Circuito de Q2). Esos valores de Rs fallan con frecuencia quedando abiertas o alteradas en exceso. Con estar Rs defectuosas, la fuente no arranca debido a que, el pulso inicial no se produce.

La tensión VCC para el KA7500 viene de un devanado ad-hoc, secundario del Transformador de potencia, recificado por los diodas D9 y D10.

Las imagenes que tomaste son de muy buena resolución. Debes mejorar la tecnica para este tipo de tomas, colocando los sugetos en posició fija, preferiblemente en vertical las superficies y a una altura justo en frente de la cámara, que queden ambas paralelas (Lo más posible) para que no se produzcan perspectivas (visión de rombo).
Nunca tomes este tipo de imagenes con flash. Colocate preferiblemente en exteriores, en zona de sombra, observando de que la sombra del cuerpo no se proyecte sobre el objeto.

Si tomas imágenes nuevas y con estas indicaciones puedo terminar más rápido el diagrama.

Saludos...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 19, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ah cierto, está alimentada permanentemente con 26 y 5 V es Vref , Ok
> 
> Sin duda vienen de los 310Vdc



Lee aquí más arriba...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Te anexo una imagen del lado pistas invertida, corregida, ampliada y en escala de grises. He marcado en rojo unas zonas donde se notan con mucha clarida que, algunas soldaduras tienen aureolas.


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2018)

UUUpsss...

Se me olvidó agregar las imágenes...



Hele aquí...


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2018)

Anexo lado componentes enderezado, ampliado y ligeramente iluminsdo...


----------



## lynspyre (May 19, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Antes de meterte en esto, retira los TR Q3 y Q4, uno a la vez y compruébalos con mucho cuidado y reinstalalos o cambialos según resultados de la prueba. Suelen fallar bastante.





Oculto: Medición de Q3 y Q4





```
Q3
BC = 0.7125V
BE = 0.7155V
CE = O.L.
CB = O.L
EB = O.L
EC = O.L

Q4
BC = 0.7025V
BE = 0.7120V
CE = O.L.
CB = O.L
EB = O.L
EC = O.L
```






mcrven dijo:


> Separa las resistencias de 150 kΩ ( marrón+verde+amarillo) 0,5W cerca de los TR de conmutación (Una de ellas es R8 y va en serie con R40. Circuito de Q2). Esos valores de Rs fallan con frecuencia quedando abiertas o alteradas en exceso. Con estar Rs defectuosas, la fuente no arranca debido a que, el pulso inicial no se produce.





Oculto: Medición de R4 y R8





```
R4    = 150.52k 
R8    = 150.77k
```






mcrven dijo:


> Si tomas imágenes nuevas y con estas indicaciones puedo terminar más rápido el diagrama.





Oculto: IMG_5861














Oculto: IMG_5863











Bajé los dos transformadores y realicé mediciones de continuidad/resistividad entre las puntas, aquí están los resultados.


Oculto: Transformador pequeño













Oculto: Toma de medidas del transformador pequeño





```
Lado A
*1-2 = 0.55Ω
*1-3 = 0.95Ω
*2-3 = 0.45Ω

Lado B
*1-2 = O.L.
*1-3 = 0.15
*1-4 = O.L.
*1-5 = O.L.
*2-3 = O.L.
*2-4 = 0.05Ω
*2-5 = 0.15Ω
*3-4 = O.L.
*3-5 = O.L.
*4-5 = 0.15Ω

Lados AB
*1A-1B = O.L.
*1A-2B = O.L.
*1A-3B = O.L.
*1A-4B = O.L.
*1A-5B = O.L.
*2A-1B = O.L.
*2A-2B = O.L.
*2A-3B = O.L.
*2A-4B = O.L.
*2A-5B = O.L.
*3A-1B = O.L.
*3A-2B = O.L.
*3A-3B = O.L.
*3A-4B = O.L.
*3A-5B = O.L.
```






Oculto: Transformador grande













Oculto: Toma de medidas del transformador grande





```
Lado A
*1-2 = 0.21Ω
*1-3 = O.L.
*1-4 = O.L.
*1-5 = 0.14Ω
*1-6 = 0.14Ω
*2-3 = O.L.
*2-4 = O.L.
*2-5 = 0.14Ω
*2-6 = 0.14Ω
*3-4 = 0.05Ω
*3-5 = O.L.
*3-6 = O.L.
*4-5 = O.L.
*4-6 = O.L.
*5-6 = 0.05Ω

Lado B
*1-2 = 0.31Ω
*1-3 = O.L.
*1-4 = O.L.
*1-5 = O.L.
*1-6 = O.L.
*2-3 = O.L.
*2-4 = O.L.
*2-5 = O.L.
*2-6 = O.L.
*3-4 = 0.05Ω
*3-5 = O.L.
*3-6 = O.L.
*4-4 = O.L.
*4-6 = O.L.
*5-6 = 0.05Ω

Lados AB
*1A-1B = O.L.
*1A-2B = O.L.
*1A-3B = 0.14Ω
*1A-4B = 0.14Ω
*1A-5B = O.L.
*1A-6B = O.L.
*2A-1B = O.L.
*2A-2B = O.L.
*2A-3B = 0.13Ω
*2A-4B = 0.13Ω
*2A-5B = O.L.
*2A-6B = O.L.
*3A-1B = O.L.
*3A-2B = O.L.
*3A-3B = O.L.
*3A-4B = O.L.
*3A-5B = 0.06Ω
*3A-6B = 0.06Ω
*4A-1B = O.L.
*4A-2B = O.L.
*4A-3B = O.L.
*4A-4B = O.L.
*4A-5B = 0.06Ω
*4A-6B = 0.06Ω
*5A-1B = O.L.
*5A-2B = O.L.
*5A-3B = 0.06Ω
*5A-4B = 0.06Ω
*5A-5B = O.L.
*5A-6B = O.L.
*6A-1B = O.L.
*6A-2B = O.L.
*6A-3B = 0.06Ω
*6A-4B = 0.06Ω
*6A-5B = O.L.
*6A-6B = O.L.
```




Por lo que veo según las medidas, el transformador grande está en corto. Corrijánme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2018)

Probablemente el bobinado sea similar a ésto, teniendo en cuenta las medidas y el PCB. Tiene doble bobinado para los 12v, doble bobinado para la tensión auxiliar (que alimenta al transformador chiquito y al PWM).



Asi como se ve, no hay ningun corto, y el transformador se encuentra en buen estado


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2018)

Q3
BC = 0.7125V
BE = 0.7155V
CE = O.L.
CB = O.L
EB = O.L
EC = O.L

Q4
BC = 0.7025V
BE = 0.7120V
CE = O.L.
CB = O.L
EB = O.L
EC = O.L

¿A qué te refieres cuando mencionas 0.L? Esa medición debería tener lectura en ohms (Ω).

Multimetro en OHMS, escala 20 kΩ, punta + a la base del TR, punta - a colector o emisor. Lectura para cada elemento alrededor de 5 kΩ. (si TR fuese PNP, la punta a base deberá ser la - ).

Te felicito por las imágenes, quedaron muy bien. Indicanos qué equipo estás usando para las tomas, por favor. Soy semi profesional de la fotografía y siempre interesa conocer.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 19, 2018



DJ T3 dijo:


> Probablemente el bobinado sea similar a ésto, teniendo en cuenta las medidas y el PCB. Tiene doble bobinado para los 12v, doble bobinado para la tensión auxiliar (que alimenta al transformador chiquito y al PWM).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167223
> 
> Asi como se ve, no hay ningun corto, y el transformador se encuentra en buen estado



Es así DJ T3. 1~2 B (Verde) es el primario de alta tensión, 3, 4, 5, 6 B todos a masa de dalida OUT-GND.

1 A a D9; 2 A a D10 (Diodos de alimentación de IC1).

3~4 A y 5~6 A al doble diodo D18.


----------



## lynspyre (May 19, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres cuando mencionas 0.L? Esa medición debería tener lectura en ohms (Ω).


Los mido en modo diodo, ya los bajo de nuevo y los mido en Ohms.
Edit: BC = 57.53Mohm  ||  BE = 64.40Mohm



mcrven dijo:


> Te felicito por las imágenes, quedaron muy bien. Indicanos qué equipo estás usando para las tomas, por favor. Soy semi profesional de la fotografía y siempre interesa conocer.


En la firma tengo los equipos que estoy usando, de igual forma te lo detallo aqui:
-Canon EOS Rebel T5 / 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Los mido en modo diodo, ya los bajo de nuevo y los mido en Ohms.
> 
> 
> En la firma tengo los equipos que estoy usando, de igual forma te lo detallo aqui:
> -Canon EOS Rebel T5 / 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II



Ya decía yo que entendidste muy rápido las indicaciones de fotofrafía.

En cuanto a las medidas de los transformadores, aúm cuando muestras resultados en centésimas de ohm, no son confiables en absoluto. Para ello deberías contar con un micro.ohmmetro. y no tiene ningún sentido. Sí podría medirse la inductancia, y tampoco tiene mucho sentido. Para el transformados del conmutador (Grande), solo el Lado B, pines 1 y 2 deben mostrar continuidad entre ellos y estar asilados del resto. El resto de los pines y de lado a lado podrían mostrar continuidad entre si, excepto 6A y 6B, que deben tener continuidad ente sí y no con los demás: esto fuera del PCB. Montado, solo 1B y 2B quedan aislados.

Te recuerdo revisar cuidadosamente todas las soldaduras con lupa de buen aumento y, donde veas aureola o sospeches de ella, resolda el punto.

Bueno sería si contases con un osciloscopio. Es el instrumento casi imprescindible para este tipo de reparación. Las SMPS son circuitos electrónicos de dinámica alta, no están quietas nunca, por ello, las mediciónes estáticas no son confiables.

¿Las tomas nuevas las hiciste con tripode y teleobjetivo, tipo retrato?


----------



## lynspyre (May 19, 2018)

Como no cuento con lupa ni nada por ahora (estoy recien llegado) pues estoy quitando todo el estaño viejo y colocando nuevo.

Las fotos nuevas las tomé cámara en mano. Las viejas las había tomado de noche, por eso el flash y la mala iluminación.


----------



## lynspyre (May 20, 2018)

Agrego más detalles de los componentes en la placa.


Oculto: Semiconductores





```
IC1 = KA7500BD
BD1 = D4SBA60
Q1  = D13009K
Q2  = D13009K
Q3  = C1815 GRF011
Q4  = C1815 GRF011
D5  = FR157
D6  = FR157
D7  = 1N4007
D8  = 1N4007
D9  = FR107
D10 = FR107
D13 = 1N4752A
D14 = 1N4752A
D15 = 1N4148
D16 = 1N4148
D18 = MBRF30100CT
```






Oculto: Resistencias





```
R1  = 150.28k   150k
R2  = 150.24k   150k
R3  = 100.73    100
R4  = 150.52k   150k
R5  = 3.895k    3.9k
R6  = 2.27      2R2
R7  = 14.99     15
R8  = 150.77k   150k
R9  = 3.889k    3.9k
R10 = 15.01     15
R11 = 2.22      2R2
R12 = 1.5421k   1.5k
R13 = 724.0k    680k
R16 = 1.4919k   1.5k
R17 = 3.873k    3.9k
R18 = 1.4996k   1.5k
R19 = 3.907k    3.9k
R20 = 21.95k    22k
R21 = 10.921k   12k
R22 = 47.16k    57k
R23 = 5.617k    5.6k
R24 = 5.624k    5.6k
R25 = 120k      120k
R29 = 2.192k    2.2k
R30 = 2.183k    2.2k
R31 = 9.935k    10k
R32 = 22.47     22
R33 = 22.51     22
R34 = 478.5     570
R35 = 99.66k    100k
R36 = 819.6     820
R37 = 2.186k    2.2k
R38 = 9.964k    10k
R39 = 154.66k   150k
R40 = 155.24k   150k
```






Oculto: Condensadores





```
C#    Valor Medido  Marcas en el encapsulado
C1  = 96.54nF       MEX/TENTA MKP 0.1uF K X2 275V 40/100/21
C2  = 2.045nF       JNC JN222M - 2.2nF 440V X1 400V Y1
C4  = 94.10nF       MEX/TENTA MKP 0.1uF K X2 275V 40/100/21
C5  = 160.10uF      TM VENT - 220uF 200V
C6  = 148.10uF      TM VENT - 220uF 200V
C7  = 987.5nF       105J 500V SE25FMPP - 1uF 500V
C8  = 1.343nF       102B 1kV
C9  = 46.90uF       Brand: JWCO - 47uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C10 = 4.850uF       Brand: JWCO - 4.7uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C11 = 4.661uF       Brand: JWCO - 4.7uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C13 = 4.797uF       Brand: JWCO - 4.7uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C14 = 1.336nF       2A102J - 100V 1nF Polyester Film Capacitor
C15 = 2.2nF         2J222J - 630V 2,2nF Mylar Film Radial Capacitor
C16 = 10.542nF      2E10nJ1 - 10nF
C17 = 1.035uF       Brand: JWCO - 1uF 50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C19 = 10.83nF       103M 2kV - 10nF
C20 = 1.248nF       102B 1kV - 1nF
C21 = 1.275nF       102B 1kV - 1nF
C22 = 941.7uF       Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C23 = 936.5uF       Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C24 = 888.5uF       Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C25 = 961.8uF       Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C26 = 946.4uF       Brand: JWCO - 1000uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C27 = 2.605nF       2G222J - 2.2nF 400V
C28 = 9.450nF       F 103M 2kV - 10nF High Voltage Ceramic Capacitor
C30 = 10.794nF      2E10nJ1 - 10nF
```


----------



## lynspyre (May 21, 2018)

Buenas,
Ya dí con la falla de la fuente.  La bobina toroidal cerca de los condensadores de salida yo notaba que se movía, pero como al reverso de la placa veía los puntos de soldadura en perfecto estado, no le presté mucha atención. Resulta que cambiando todo el estaño de la placa, cuando fundo el punto de soldadura de la bobina, se desprenden unos pedazos grandes de algún elemento sólido (fragmentos del alambre de embobinado), limpio las pistas y me doy cuenta que no queda ningún alambre sobresaliendo, volteo la placa, inspecciono bien y me doy cuenta de que los terminales que quedan en el centro de la "dona" están sueltos. Desmonto la bobina por completo, limpio las pistas, inserto bien los terminales, les coloco soldadura nueva y voilá, LED de funcionamiento encendido, voltajes presentes en la salida. Tanto lío y resultó ser una bobina mal conectada.


Oculto: IMG_5861_2 (Vista superior de la placa)









Oculto: IMG_5861_2 (Vista de las pistas)









Oculto: IMG_5861_2 (Captura de pantalla de la medición de voltajes)







Reparación exitosa!.

P.D.: Gracias a todos los que me tendieron la mano!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

O sea que al final era sólo un tema mecánico ? Por vibración , enganche o golpe se habían roto . . .

Te felicito el empeño de sacarla andando


----------



## mcrven (May 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que al final era sólo un tema mecánico ? Por vibración , enganche o golpe se habían roto . . .
> 
> Te felicito el empeño de sacarla andando



Enhorabuena, amigo...
Por eso te hacía énfasis en las soldaduras. Se veían muchas aureolas alrededor de los alhambres. Espero hayas repasado todo eso.


----------



## lynspyre (May 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que al final era sólo un tema mecánico ? Por vibración , enganche o golpe se habían roto . . .
> 
> Te felicito el empeño de sacarla andando



Correcto, . Seguramente en el viaje se dió un mal golpe y se fracturaron los terminales. Y bueno, sirve de experiencia para dejar de tenerle miedo a los circuitos. La reparación de circuitos electrónicos además de requerir conocimientos técnicos, pués la práctica es la que más peso tiene. Y gracias por las ganas de ayudar!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

Fijate de hacerle dos agujeros opuestos 180º al toroide y ponele dos precintos bien ajustados


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2018)

Bueno... aún cuando el problema fue resuelto, seguí levantando el equemático y aquí dejo el resultado.
Si es suficiente así, pues... dejémoslo así. Si les parece que se debe conpletar, revisen valores y nombres de componentes y, los mandan devuelta con una nota. Se los cambio y va de vuelta.

Le anexo la imagen en *.png y en *.pdf.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## lynspyre (May 24, 2018)

Uff viejo, ese esquemático quedó hermoso. Jajaja. El que yo estaba haciendo es horroroso. Revisa el post #27, ahí están todos los valores de componentes que te faltan.

Yo escribí los valores hasta de los condensadores, por*_*si*_*a*caso*.

P.D.: Lo que no entiendo es por qué le pones a algunas resistencias una "A" al final....


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Uff viejo, ese esquemático quedó hermoso. Jajaja. El que yo estaba haciendo es horroroso. Revisa el post #27, ahí están todos los valores de componentes que te faltan.
> 
> Yo escribí los valores hasta de los condensadores, por*_*si*_*a*caso*.
> 
> P.D.: Lo que no entiendo es por qué le pones a algunas resistencias una "A" al final....



Cuando se va armando el esquemático en el CAD, se van colocando los componentes que se requieren sin tomar en cuenta el número de serie real que se encuentra en el PCB. Luego, cuando se quiere ordenar eso, choca el valor real con los valores ya asignados y, con esa A o el signo + que verás en otros, se colocan los nombres adecuados de los mismos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

Hola a todos , magnifico lo trabajo de engineria reversa hecha por Don macrven , sinplesmente quedou de 10 !,  pero quiero poner aca mi cuchara , hay una pequeña corrección donde  lo inductor toroidal del filtro pasa bajos de la salida es en realidad un enrolamento de 2 hilos de cubre en paralelo y NO dos enrolamentos (L2 , pinos  1 y 2 , 3 y 4) distintos tal cual en lo dibujo (diagrama esquemactico) .
Lo correcto es que lo enrolamento (L2 pinos 1 y 2 ) del "negativo o masa" en realidad es lo resistor de sense de  curriente "R Shunt" denominado en la placa madre como "J1" y "J2".
Portanto los jampers "j1' y "J2" son en realidad lo resistor de sense de curriente.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (May 25, 2018)

Correcto Don Daniel, Corregido y remplazado a tiempo. Gracias.


Creo que ya estamos en definitivo.
Si algo hay por corregir, solo avisa...

Y el *.pdf también.

Está hecho con Eagle. Si tienes práctica con el CAD, te puedo pasar el *.sch y la librería de los transformadores, que es propia.

Saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 167422
> 
> Creo que ya estamos en definitivo.
> Si algo hay por corregir, solo avisa...
> ...


Lo siento caro Don mcrven ,pero NO se nada de como usar Eagle nin CAD , lo dibujo puede sener corrigido conectando en paralelo los pinos 2 y 4 , 1 y 3 del inductor "L2" .
Dibujar dos resistores en paralelo y denominar como "J1" y "J2" en lugar del inductor "L2" pinos 1 y 2 .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (May 25, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo siento caro Don mcrven ,pero NO se nada de como usar Eagle nin CAD , lo dibujo puede sener corrigido conectando en paralelo los pinos 2 y 4 , 1 y 3 del inductor "L2" .
> Dibujar dos resistores en paralelo y denominar como "J1" y "J2" en lugar del inductor "L2" pinos 1 y 2 .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Eso es correcto Daniel. Coloqué 2 Jumpers en Paralelo ya que no hay datos de la R de los mismos,
Se debería conocer qué tensión requiere el TL494/KA7500 para protegerse y así poder calcular la R correspondiente.
Si se requeriría 1V, la R resultante sería 0,08 Ω, 2 Rs de 0,16Ω en paralelo; para protegerse a 12,5A (Corrección tardía que me equiviqué con la corriente).

Saludos...


----------



## 24HTDE (May 25, 2018)

Has comprobado D18,creo que es un diodo shottky,es  el que te da la salida,en verdad son dos diodo encapsulados.


----------



## mcrven (May 25, 2018)

24HTDE dijo:


> Has comprobado D18,creo que es un diodo shottky,es  el que te da la salida,en verdad son dos diodo encapsulados.



Es correcta la observación, @24HTDE. Pero no hay nada que comprobar ya. La fuente ya fue reparada. En el diagrama poco importa pues se le ha colocado el número de parte correspondiente. Hasta podríamos dar por cerrado este hilo.

Saludos a todos...


----------



## mcrven (May 25, 2018)

Bueno amigos... revisando y ajustando un poco el esquemático me di cuenta de algunas fallas y, al corregirlas, pues no quedó de otra que reenviar los archivos. Así aquí van:

Saludos...


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 4, 2018)

Buenas noches gente buena,

Les cuento que no había podido porbar la fuente con el equipo debido a que me faltaban unas piezas para comenzar a calibrarlo.  Pues el sábado en la noche cuando realizo todas las conexiones entre la fuente y el equipo, conecto al tomacorriente y cierro los interruptores *fush* adiós fusible.


Hoy por fin despues de recorrer media zona comercial en busca de un fusible de reemplazo (T5AL250V), terminé comprando un portafusible y un fusible 5 x 20mm. Revisé nuevamente todas las soldaduras, retoqué los puntos que ví con más detalles, separé algunos terminales que se veían muy juntos, y listo, fuente funcionando al 100% nuevamente.

Mañana realizo una prueba completa del euquipo con todos sus componentes activos y comento.

Saludos.,


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 9, 2018)

Buenas tardes compañeros,

Actualizando un poco, ya todo funciona a la perfección, sólo que casi me tiro un módulo de termocopula MAX6675, invertí VCC y GND por un error de cableado.

Aquí un vídeo del equipo funcionando al 100%.


----------



## maiki (Jun 15, 2019)

Justamente una como esa tengo yo desmontada, después de comprobar todos los componentes fuera de placa, he llegado ala conclusión de que era el transf. de potencia que tras desarmarlo tiene un hilo quemado y partido, cosa rara pero también ocurre, lo he cambiado y funcionando, espero que te sirva de ayuda, SUERTE.


----------

